# Crab Cakes with Punch!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 17, 2005)

2 large eggs, beaten
2 Tbs Fresh parsley 
2 tsp regular mustard
2 tsp dry mustard (if you care for it)
1 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
3 tsp lemon juice
1 Tbs of your choice of hot sauce  8) 
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 pounds lump crab meat or 2 cans crab
4 tablespoons mayonnaise
4 Tbs bread crumbs
flour

 Beat eggs. Add parsley , hot sauce, mustards, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice and salt and pepper. Combine with crab meat and mayonnaise. Add *just *enough bread crumbs to get things to hold together. Start with 3 Tbs and see how it feels.

 Shape into cakes or balls, dip or roll in flour. 
Heat 2 Tbs oil and 2 Tbs butter in a frying pan. (butter is for flavor and the oil prevents the butter from burning) Cook crab cakes till browned on each side. Add more oil and butter if ya want.


These suckers are FANTASTIC!!!!    Hope you like them.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, that looks good! I've never made crab cakes before.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Deadly Sushi, sounds great and just added it to my recipe list.

If there is a heaven they will serve crab cakes and lobster rolls.

When we lived near Boston, one day I had to suddenly pack a bag to go a conference near DC.  The airport in MA lost all power so I did not get in until well after dark.

The only room left at the hotel had only a sofa with a pull out, and uncomfortable, bed.

Was tired, annoyed, and just wanted to relax, so ordered room service.

Crab soup, crab cake appetizer, and crab cake dinner.

There was no crab on the dessert menu, so I passed.

Am looking forward to trying your version.


----------



## nicole (Mar 8, 2005)

i CAN"T believe i missed this.... I love crab cakes. THANKS. DS


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 9, 2005)

sounds good, im wondering though, isnt the reason butter burns is because of the fat solids in the butter? and isnt that why we make clarrified butter? so id assume the solids would burn regardless of wether you added oil or not, might i suggest just using clarrified butter so you get the butter taste without risking buring it, and also elminating the need to use oil. one of my chefs once told me "theres a flaw in every rescipe, find it", thats my 2 cents


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't wait to try these!  Thanks for the recipe.  It sounds wonderful!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm adding this to my other crab cakes recipes too!  I like the fact that it's mainly crab and just enough filler to make everything stick together.  Thanks, sush!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2005)

> sounds good, im wondering though, isnt the reason butter burns is because of the fat solids in the butter? and isnt that why we make clarrified butter?


 
Heck if I know. But it works for me.   Its almost like adding an aditive to motor oil so it is more stable and lasts longer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2005)

LOTS of crab - very little of the other stuff - what a great recipe DS!!  I like my crabcakes big and fat so I usually end up browning them on both sides and finishing off in the oven.  This is going into my obsessive-compulsive recipe collection.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 10, 2005)

I love crab cakes. That recipe sounds great.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2005)

nothin like a good crabby patty!!! (right alix?)

thanks sush.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 10, 2005)

This sauce goes really well with crab cakes. You can use it for other dishes too (Chicken, Pork, Fish, etc.). Shiso is a Japanese Herb with a unique flavor. Those who have been to more upscale Sushi or Japanese Restaurants may have seen it. It's a large green leaf (larger than Basil Leaves) with a shape that looks almost like a spade.


*Roasted Poblano Pepper and Shiso Butter Sauce*

*Yield: Approx 2 cups*

*Ingredients:*

2 fresh, medium sized Poblano Chilis
3 shallots, finely chopped
2 tsp. Olive Oil
1 c. Unsalted butter, cut into 1" cubes and kept cold
3 Tbsp. Unsalted butter
2/3 c. Dry white wine
2 Tbsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
1 c. Heavy Cream
8-10 leaves of Fresh Shiso (if you don't have or can't find Shiso, you can substitute with Fresh Basil or 2 Tbsp. fresh dill or thyme)
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method:*

Rub chilis with the olive oil, and roast either in a 350 F degree oven, or over an open flame until the skin is charred on all sides. Cover in a bowl with plastic wrap for 5-10 minutes, then remove charred skin, stems, and seeds. Be careful as peppers will be very hot. Pat the peppers dry with a paper towel or cloth, and reserve.

Meanwhile, saute the shallots in the 3 Tbsp. butter until translucent, about 2-3 minutes. Add the white wine and lemon juice, and reduce until the liquid is almost reduced, or until about 1/2-1 Tbsp. remains. Add the cream, and reduce by 1/2. Transfer to a blender or food processor and add the poblano chilis, and blend/pulse until chilis are broken up. Slowly add in the butter cubes and blend, until the sauce is emulsified. Add the Shiso and blend/pulse until leaves are broken up. Season to taste with kosher salt and serve immediately, or keep warm until service.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2005)

heya iron chef. are shiso the same leaves that are served in korean bbq places, to be used like the lettuce for wrapping? they appear to be what you've described, having a slightly grassy/minty flavor. i was told, in mixed korean and english, that they were sesame leaves, but i wonder if the proper name for it was shiso.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2005)

IronChef.... that sounds SOOOOOOOOOO good!   Now I just have to find that Shiso stuff. Asian market maybe??


----------



## ironchef (Mar 11, 2005)

Buckytom, maybe, but I don't think so. I would have to see it but I've never seen shiso served in a Korean restaurant. The link below has a "Korean Shiso" which I've never heard of or seen before so that could be it. 


DS, you should be able to find it at an Asian market. If not, you can use another herb instead.


http://www.kitazawaseed.com/seed_035-169.html


----------



## ironchef (Mar 11, 2005)

It appears that it might've been Shiso that you ate in that Korean restaurant. Learned something new today. 

http://www.kitazawaseed.com/seed_260-172.html


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2005)

yep, that's it! thanks iron chef! the korean bbq joints near me are awesome. have you ever been to one? dw and i love them, used to go weekly, but have to wait till  my son is safe enough to be around fire. you sit around a heavy wooden table with a small grill firepit in the middle, and you share small dishes of korean foods like kimchi (cabbage, cuke, green onion, radish, etc.), pickled and plain tofu, pickled veggies, skate, clams, seaweed, salads, a fried whole smelt, and a steamed egg dish in an earthenware pot. while you knosh, you grill various meats and fishes, and eat them cooked to your liking, wrapped in lettuce or shiso leaves, with flavored oil (i think it's sesame oil) and bean pastes.we also usually order a cold noodle soup on the side, called nyeng myun (sp?), that i'm gonna try to make when i find a suitable recipe.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I been to a bunch of Korean Yakiniku places, but it's usually with some Korean friends, and they've never ordered those dishes that are wrapped in shiso. They do all the ordering so maybe I'll ask them to get that the next time we go.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

lol. we always look at all of the bizarre looking dishes on the korean families' tables and wonder what they are. some look so good, others look like something jumped onto the plate from a thousand feet without a parachute. many of the signs in the restaurants and in the menus are completely in korean, so i couldn't order it if i tried. i asked once or twice what one was, and was rebuked by the waitress saying that i didn't want that.

have you ever had neng myun (sp?). if not, try it next time. it's a cold soup with noodles, slices of something leathery/dehydrated (can't tell if it's meat or veg), and a hard boiled egg on top. the waitress cuts it up with a scissor when serving.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

sush, these really sound good, but I do not like crab, could I make them with shrimp????


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 15, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> sush, these really sound good, but I do not like crab, could I make them with shrimp????


 
I don't see why not.


----------

